# My first EV :)



## Caffe (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice work! But the design was a bit odd.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Caffe said:


> the design was a bit odd.


This fact probably reflects the designer


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok, my bike is just about finished. I painted it this afternoon. I selected the shiniest paint in the garage because I want motorists to see me. 
 

I also mounted a battery charger above the motor. The body of the charger is actually mounted to the motor mount via double back tape, but I didn't feel comfortable just using that mounting tape, so I used a zip tie too just in case. The charger is hard wired to the batteries and has a small fuse in-line. 
  

I also made a cute little cord wrapping thingy out of brake line.


That's about it for now. All I really need to do at this point is install a fuse between the batteries and the power switch.

btw, I did a little calculation to see how much I can save by riding this all the time instead of driving my Dodge 1/2 ton. Given the length of my commute, filling the Dodge costs about $360 :? per month. The same commute on my bicycle costs me about $3.54 per month. 8)


----------



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

Total cost: $230. 
Just an on/off switch. 60v 7ah lead acid junk batteries. I'm not sure of the top speed.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=iit8kUfBWOg


----------

